# Which fuse box circuit stays on during ignition?



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Under the hood or instrument panel?
I suppose another option is to run a fused power wire directly to the battery?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

There are many unused fuse slots in the fuse box under the dash. There are only a couple circuits in the dash fuse box that turn off. The rest stay hot all the time. The hot side of the fuse plug is in place for most of these. Unfortunately, they don't have the pins in place for the other side of the fuse. You could probably purchase pins for the fuse box from the dealer, or online if you know the part numbers.


----------

